# gigabyte oc fail



## SatanOnCrack (Oct 16, 2010)

i have a gigabyte ga-g31 es2l mobo and intel dual core [email protected] now the problem is that my while overclocking my pc only start when the cpu clock is at 266 or 333. i cant set the cpu clock to my liking. pls help:
ram: kingston 1*2 gb @ 667 mhz
procesor: intel [email protected]
mobo: gigabyte ga-g31 es2l
gpu: xfx 9600 gt 512 mb


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Clear the CMOS and see if that helps you.


----------



## SatanOnCrack (Oct 16, 2010)

yup tried that but still the same problem......any other solutions pls.......right now my pc is @ 2.66 with multiplier at 8*333=2.66...............why cant i set it to 2.8 or sumthin


----------

